# Treadmill motor, 2.5 Hp, also used for Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $20.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Apr-18-2008 19:50:49 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $30.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

